# Ariens 5hp



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Are the older Ariens 5hp Blowers a good machine?
Is the 5Hp big enough motor?
I always worry that it may not be enough to really throw the white stuff.
I do like the smaller 24" machines though after having a larger 31" craftsman I prefer the smaller for a few reasons.

Someone has this for sale for $225
I know some of you Arien Guru's will know a bit about this.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

It's the best compact snow blower Ariens ever made. Has the cast iron gear box. 

Your getting into peak season. Depending on how good it runs I would say no more than $150.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wonderful machine, parts are easy to get. but you will not win any medals for distance throwing with it. i have an older version repowered with a 208 cc chonda, impeller kit also, it will sling "good" snow about 25 feet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you buy it start of with an impeller kit


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

By the time I posted this post to find info it sold....
There is a Toro 5hp for sale though..looks like an older model also.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> By the time I posted this post to find info it sold....
> There is a Toro 5hp for sale though..looks like an older model also.


same thing, add an impeller kit to get more distance. older snowblowers move snow but don't through a great distance


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If that Toro is not over $200 I say it's still a great buy. 5 HP is generally pretty decent HP. Of course the modern OHV engines have a lot more gusto, but in the end, you just want to chuck snow, not win a contest. People got by many years with those fo a reason. If it ever craps out on you, then just repower it with a modern engine. Your still money ahead of "new"


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I have another option for a rebuild unit, just not sure if it's missing more then just the motor but this I could get for about 30-$40
I've ask the guy for the model number so I can do a little searching on it I probably wouldn't have gone this route but I like tinkering and with this forum it makes things easy with people helping you along.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If you want to throw snow this year, I would be looking for something complete that runs. Maybe grab that engineless unit for a project over the summer. Getting that one going might leave you shoveling the rest of the winter if you run into parts sourcing problems


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would get the toro, its running and ready to work not be worked on. you are going to mess around and miss it too and end up with a shovel in your hands


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I have a 30 year old JD 824 that I use daily so it's more of a project I'm thinking then a need at this time.
Model on the motorless Ariens is 910018 thinking probably 70's? not sure but someone may know.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

If that toro is the one priced at $350, its to much money. The $30 ariens could be a good deal if the pulley and belt cover comes with it. A princess auto chonda on sale......and you could have a nice cheap machine.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

+1 - I am allergic to shovels!~!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like you have a few 73'ish ariens machines in your area 
That could make for a fun project if you have room to grab a few cheap ones for parts on hand and restore one ( or more !!)


----------

